# Winnipeg Zoo rbp update



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

clip


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

so cool.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

cool

So what's the story ? -- those reds come from a p-fury member?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Elongatus cockus said:


> cool
> 
> So what's the story ? -- those reds come from a p-fury member?
> [snapback]1093296[/snapback]​


yep, These were fry that were donated to the Zoo by a p-fury member. They are in a 1000 gal tank and doing just fine they still have lots of red showing.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

NIKE said:


> Elongatus cockus said:
> 
> 
> > cool
> ...


They look very healthy :nod: A 1000 gal tank







They must be loving that


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats awesome they get a nice comfortable home and Props to the member who gave them to the zoo


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Yes, indeed


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i love it


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

which zoo is this? and since when have they had piranha? WHY DON'T I KNOW ABOUT THIS!!!!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

Didnt NIKE donate these rb fry ages ago i remember something aboput it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah I think NIKE donated them, he just doesn't want to receive the credit or be acknowledged for it.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah i remember this it was Nike, he also made like a poster to inform the people who pasted by..







to nike


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, those guys have grown - they look splendid









I'd be mighty proud if I saw some of my own fry end up like that, and helping to inform the general audience about this misunderstood creatures :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Right on man, Right on!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fantastic man. I remember reading about this when I first joined the site, cool to see an update


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great stuff


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Those reds should be making some of their own babies pretty soon! great update!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet looking reds Nike!!!
Congrats on having your own fry being grown up in a zoo and a giant tank


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

The clip of the zoo in one of the documentary DVD's showd them feeding piranhas once a week...

I think they've got it right when you watch how long they starve in the wild when the droughts come.

They feed like a wild frenzy too, like nothing seen on any tank videos here


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They look great......


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

im from winnipeg, i didnt even know there were other piranha die hards in winnipeg, so im not the only one. haha. good to hear. anyone know a good place to buy red bellies in winnipeg?

or anyone looking to buy 2 of my 7" red's ill sell em real cheap to a good home.


----------

